# Pigeon poison?



## Lilito54 (Aug 24, 2008)

I have noticed a light blue (almost turquoise) "stuff" around my 
neighborhood streets, I have not touch it but looks like plastic 
or putty. Suddenly a couple of sick pigeons within a week. One of the 
pigeons was found by a neighbor, could not fly although nothing wrong 
with the wings, it seemed like an injured back but the pigeon was 
pooping, he had no control over his legs. Another pigeon I found 
yesterday, looked very weak and unstable on his feet, could not fly either. 
He died in my home before I could take him to the Vet, within 3 hours.
I remember long time ago somebody pointing out to me that some pigeon 
poison looks like that. Can anybody please describe substances that are 
used to poison birds? I've been looking around the web with no luck.
Thank you


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

The only thing I find is rat bait which is blue. Don't know if that kills pigeons or not, but I would expect that it does. Is there a rat/mouse problem there?


----------



## Lilito54 (Aug 24, 2008)

Yes, this is New York City, lots of rodents but they come out at night.
The stuff I saw looks like the "contrac block" or "contrac cake" they advertise in this site:

http://www.janisan.com/Bell/contrac.htm

the color is very similar, could it be chewed or "hand-crumbed"? 
I've seen an angry oriental woman doing house keeping in front of one of the buildings (bed and breakfast) where there's a concentration of the poison. She does not like pigeons.
How can I be sure it is rat bait?
Thank you!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Honestly, I don't really know. I'm sure someone here DOES know though and they'll be along.
Fortunately, I don't have to deal with any of this where I live.


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

Lili, sweep some of the blue stuff up and put in a plastic bag and take it to the Health Dep't. Tell the HD that this is exposed on the street where pets and children can be poisoned with it if it is indeed poison. The HD will check it out and most likely deal with the lady illegally using this product if it is poison..


----------



## Noisy_minor (Jun 20, 2008)

just to add something, rat bait will kill any animal that eats it and animals that eat other poisoned animals. i once saw a magpie feed her baby a dead mouse, whithin an hour the baby was dying on the ground. that experience marked the end of us using rat poison. i even did a dodgie at work and changed the price tag so it looks like its much more expensive. 

i dont know anything about pigeon poison however i know its illegal to throw it around willy nilly.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Here in the UK people have used grain treated with rodenticide to kill pigeons illegally. One of our member found some and took it for testing. She said it was green.

Can you get your hands on some vitamin K? That is the antidote to anticoagulant rodenticides.

http://www.rrac.info/downloads/advice_to_veterinarians_ARP.pdf

Cynthia


----------

